# Private Message



## YoungSaxophonist (Aug 29, 2011)

Why i Can't send a private message?


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

You have to have a minimum number of posts...10?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

swperry1 said:


> You have to have a minimum number of posts...10?


BINGO. New members are on a probationary status, where full membership privileges are limited.


----------

